# Modern Freeway



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone modeled a modern freeway? Looking to have one (elevated) running across my layout.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You might consider looking at road bridges in the El Paso ( if any) or trying the web for pictures of modern day concrete bridges (Dallas has a number of them on their roadways). Hobby Shops carry a publication on bridges. If all else fails, trying getting calling the Texas Department of Transportation in Austin.....the engineering guys love to talk about their bridges. What I find neat about the current bridge design is may styles of columns that are used to support the roadway.

I think it would like great to model a elevated roadway.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

marzbarz said:


> Anyone modeled a modern freeway? Looking to have one (elevated) running across my layout.


I also want to model one. So, get with it so I can copy your design!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

here ya go...

http://csxdixieline.blogspot.com/2010/03/howto-build-modern-highway.html


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

and here are some pictures 

https://www.google.com/search?q=n+s...WFYes8QTbt4HABw&ved=0CG4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=594


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Rix also makes products

http://www.rixproducts.com/6280113.htm


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I have come across these examples many times. Rixproducts seem so outdated. I'm modeling new era modern and the over pass (2 lane) seems so 50s style. The Dixie line has to be one of the best layouts I have come across on the Internet, next to Carls though ^. The Dixie highway is on solid land though I would like to elevate mine. I may have to scratch build these structures as I am looking for at least a 4 - 5 lane elevated modern highway.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Those RIX kits are easy to modify both length and width (i.e. you could easily make it 2 lanes on each side with a Left turn lane in the middle if you want to. If you really want to make it look modern, then just add tall fencing along the length (to prevent hoodlums from dropping stuff on the cars/trains below.)

That Dixie line crossing looks great. Are you trying to have the highway go over the tracks?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Indeed I am I took small much needed vacation to San Francisco a couple months back and came across what I wanted. Elevated freeways (modern looking ones). Was thinking of running a 4 lane highway with a spur type exit ramp. The highway would run across the back side of my entire layout. I currently have a HCD layout (not complete just laid the roadbed) so I got 80 inches or so I can span the roadway.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Do I see a scratch-build bridge, etc. coming on?


----------

